# Can anyone give info on Zoa-Phora??



## diggerof river (Dec 6, 2006)

Received as a gift from an elderly lady who told me her mother had used it...It says Zoa-Phora  woman's friend...on front...Kalamazoo, Mi on side.  It is about 7 1/2 inches tall, aqua, and prob made around 1900.  Cannot find out anything in books.  Any info would be greatly appreciated...thank, digger


----------



## capsoda (Dec 6, 2006)

Try this link. I think you will be plesantly surprised at  all the info.

http://dlclark.tripod.com/zoa/zoa.html


----------



## diggerof river (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for the link..that
 is one bottle i don't have to wonder about any more!!  The bottle in pic is exactly like the one I have.  Thanks again!!!  digger[]


----------



## Dealio (Oct 25, 2017)

Does anyone know the year of this bottle?


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 23, 2017)

about 1890-1914 I know that is a span of years, but it is impossible to pin it down closer, unless it turns purple, which it might, then it is after 1910 and up til the end of WW-1 or a few yrs after.


----------



## Pascagoula Paul (Aug 9, 2020)

It was used for problems that women not men have.









						Zoa-Phora | Smithsonian Institution
					






					www.si.edu


----------

